# Shot +3 today...



## Okiezac (Nov 10, 2008)

At Old Palm... yes on the simulator near my house... 

Thank goodness for this place or i would be going crazy.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd take a +3 for a round anyway I could get it on the course or srceen good job.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'd take a +3 for a round anyway I could get it on the course or srceen good job.


I can't count that low


----------



## Okiezac (Nov 10, 2008)

played a 9hole skins game, shot 45 with a +6 on a par 5 HAHA... then played a round of 18 from the Championship tees and shot another +3... 

Any of you make it up to NY let me know..


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Okiezac said:


> played a 9hole skins game, shot 45 with a +6 on a par 5 HAHA... then played a round of 18 from the Championship tees and shot another +3...
> 
> Any of you make it up to NY let me know..


I'm playing Sunday before it gets too cold, so I'll let you know how far above +? I'm above and then again I may not want to.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Proving the old adage, "Beware the ailing golfer"... I shot 78 yesterday. My back was bothering me and I probably shouldn't have played. I set up open and hit fades all around the course, just to be able to turn. I took a bit more club to keep from having to swing with full effort. I had a bit of luck and sank a couple fairly long putts... felt awful except it was fun anyway, and was shocked the death that I had actually scored so well.

I haven't broken 80 much lately when I've felt good.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Proving the old adage, "Beware the ailing golfer"... I shot 78 yesterday. My back was bothering me and I probably shouldn't have played. I set up open and hit fades all around the course, just to be able to turn. I took a bit more club to keep from having to swing with full effort. I had a bit of luck and sank a couple fairly long putts... felt awful except it was fun anyway, and was shocked the death that I had actually scored so well.
> 
> I haven't broken 80 much lately when I've felt good.


I'm quite pleased with my round today Worked on course management and learned a couple of points the forum has hashed over on occasions "the golfball" and over swinging. Rick will appreciate this. We played Wilson Ultras, Wilson Titanium Platinum, Nike, Callaway, Titelist and Precept we rotated the balls on each hole.
All of the balls except the Wilson Ultras got at least 50 yards more distance. The Ultas were best on Par threes for its spin. Since I'm not a power hitter finding the right ball and increased distance was important plus this knocked off 4 strokes from my round. Not ready for the tour but it felt good on the ego.

Now as far as us ailing golfers go, if your some what arthritic like I am Dennis come up here at 4200 ft with a balmy 55 degree Fahrenheit and probably still kick my backside.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Now as far as us ailing golfers go, if your some what arthritic like I am Dennis come up here at 4200 ft with a balmy 55 degree Fahrenheit and probably still kick my backside.


Oh man, that would kill me. I don't think 4200 ft would bother me, but I do have the beginning of arthritis and 55 degrees would bother me. I know that makes me a wuss to many of you who play is temps only suitable enough for cold beer, but it's just not what I'm used to.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Oh man, that would kill me. I don't think 4200 ft would bother me, but I do have the beginning of arthritis and 55 degrees would bother me. I know that makes me a wuss to many of you who play is temps only suitable enough for cold beer, but it's just not what I'm used to.


In your neck of the woods the humidity would hurt me:thumbsdown:
I haven't done this in a couple of days, but I'll bet my young friend in the land of OZ would wimp out; "Hey! ya stupid yank its to damn cold I wanna go home." I can just hear the whining.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I can't count that low


Come on Bob is the meant to be the one I was looking for???
I hope not


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> In your neck of the woods the humidity would hurt me:thumbsdown:
> I haven't done this in a couple of days, but I'll bet my young friend in the land of OZ would wimp out; "Hey! ya stupid yank its to damn cold I wanna go home." I can just hear the whining.


Ok now I've found it.

Bob just one little note to remember I live at the bottom of Australia so it does still get fairly cold down here and I have played rounds at about 12 degrees which is about 55 f. 

I also think you need to turn your hearing aid up too Bob that wasn't whining it was me tell you that I'm WINNING.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Ok now I've found it.
> 
> Bob just one little note to remember I live at the bottom of Australia so it does still get fairly cold down here and I have played rounds at about 12 degrees which is about 55 f.
> 
> I also think you need to turn your hearing aid up too Bob that wasn't whining it was me tell you that I'm WINNING.


That 12c; is that the morning temp or afternoon, because we have to wait for the frost to come off the grass to play and 55f is the afternoon high then it starts to get colder.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

during winter that can be the top temp we once teed off at 7C kicking the dew off the grass that cold woke us up that day...


----------

